

Knowing when an email is opened might alter how you interact with email forever? - jlarkin353
http://www.johnlarkin.me/signals.html

======
fananta
I worked on this tool at HubSpot. They acquired us (Chime - chimeapp.com) to
help build this.

I think it may change the way we interact through email (starting with sales
first, that's the target right now). I do think this will help salespeople to
approach their leads without requiring a context change.

I recently left the team. As neat as a "read-receipt" is, I think tools like
this encourage the fact that the consumer doesn't know everything. It didn't
align with my vision for being fully transparent.

------
jlarkin353
Hubspot released a freemium tool to the world today called Signals. It is a
chrome extension that essentially pops up a notification on your desktop when
your email is read.

Is this a good thing? If this gets widely adopted it could potentially change
how we treat email. Dynamics might shift with information like this. 'I know
you know etc'

Discuss :)

------
sanke93
How does it know when someone has read the email?

~~~
jlarkin353
I think they include a one pixel transparent image that is stored on their
server. When your email loads that image, they know. Something like that
anyways!

~~~
sanke93
That is pretty interesting!

